# Removing Step Well On Swift Gazelle



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

One of the retaining bolts on the omnistep has worked loose, it is difficult to tighten properly as the whole bolt is rotating.
The van is double floored with an internal metal step well and the securing bolts for the omnistep must be located below the metal floor.

There is a row of screws along the top of the stepwell securing it to the 'upper deck', Once these are removed the whole metal insert can be pulled upward along this edge about an inch but is then reluctant to move any further.
Assuming there are no other fixing points it wouls appear cutting the mastic seal beteween the lower part of the door frame and the edge of the well and then applying a little determined effort should shift it.
Can any other member advise on the likelihood of there being any more concealed fastenings that need to be removed.
I have e-mailed Swift but their factory is now on 3 weeks shutdown!

Thanks
Marion


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Whilst the factory are on shutdown, their forum is normall still monitored by Ash and Andy. Try posting a query on there.
www.swift-talk.co.uk
Gerry


----------

